# Cathedrals United Kingdom and Germany (Wikipedia)



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cathedrals_in_the_United_Kingdom

Southwell Minster

















Peterborough Cathedral

















Lincoln









Lichfield Cathedral









My favorite. absolut perfect, wonderfull!:cheers:
Salisbury Cathedral

























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cathedrals#Germany

Aachen









Erfurt









Hamburg









Speyer









Regensburg









Passau


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

I would love to photograph some of them. :cheers: ^^


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

me too, especially Salsibury 
:cheers:


----------

